# Quien tiene el siguelineas?



## z04d (Oct 14, 2006)

Hola soy nuevo en este foro, y kize recurrir a ustedes pork estoy como loco desde hace dos semanas buscando un circuito de robot siguelineas pero con opamp (amplificador operacional), todos los que he encontrado son con compuerta logicas y ese no necesito, es k es un proyecto para mi prepa para noviembre y ya necesito hacerlo, espero alguien porfavor si lo tiene a la mano o por ahi lo encuentra, pasemelo porfavor, se lo agradeceria mucho.

Espero contar con ustedes, y felicidades pork su foro es uno de los mejores en electronica.


----------



## mr_lulo (Oct 18, 2006)

Hola que tal compañero... Casualmente estuve presentando esta semana mi robot siguelinea basado en un op-amp... la información no la tengo en la pc, la tengo en un libro, por ahi cuando tenga un tiempo, te scanneo el esquematico para que lo veas... ya entonces cualquier duda me preguntas


----------



## z04d (Oct 18, 2006)

Muy bien amigo, si claro te agradeceria que me mandaras lo mas pronto posible el circuito pork ya es para mi fin de periodo y lo quiero mejorar, bueno espero llegue pronto. 

gracias


----------



## z04d (Oct 23, 2006)

oye amigo, aun no tienes el circuito, porfavor me urge y es k ya paso mucho tiempo, te pido que si lo tienes a la mano me lo pases, te lo agradeceria muchisimo, es k ya me queda poco tiempo para entragarlo. 

gracias


----------



## ruli.raul (Oct 26, 2006)

fijate este link que a mi me sirvio de mucho y te aseguro que anda perfecto, ya que yo arme un seguidor. la diferencia es que reemplace el cny70 del circuito por un led infrarrojo y un fotodiodo ya que no lo conseguia. esta todo lo que necesitas 
tiene el pcb y el esquema. saludos.
http://www.x-robotics.com/robots_simples.htm   por las dudas again.  
http://www.x-robotics.com/robots_simples.htm


----------

